# Cherche Appli Tracker GPS



## xxRocknrollxx (8 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour les gens, 

Je cherche une Appli me permettant d'enregistrer mon parcours grâce à mon GPS.
Il exite plein d'appli orienter sports, mais moi je recherche un truc simple dans le genre de l'appli google sous Androïd "Mes parcours".

Une idée ? 

Merci


----------



## VirgilP (21 Juillet 2013)

C'est à dire ? Je comprend pas tout, c'est pour le spot ou pas ? Car sinon Nike+Running ait très bien l'affaire, tu peux créer tes parcours depuis ton navigateur et les envoyer sur ton iPhone


----------

